# Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!



## ToflixGamer (30. Oktober 2015)

*Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Hey alle zusammen!

Nachdem nun bei meinem "Standard-Lüfter" von Medion nach einem abendlichen Auseinanderbauen mehrere Plastikteile abgebrochen sind und dieser somit kaum noch hält, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lüfter, denn ich dann auch auf neuer CPU bzw. in einem neuen Gehäuse weiterverwenden könnte, sofern das überhaupt möglich ist.

Akutell habe ich immer noch so ein Medion-Standard-Gehäuse und momentan kaum Geld, um dieses zu wechseln. Daher bin ich größenmäßig "relativ" beschränkt, Geldmäßig leider auch... ich sags mal so: so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig!

Es ist ein Intel Core i5 2320 auf einem 1155-Sockel verbaut, falls das was zur Sache tut. 

Würde mich über viele Empfehlungen freuen!

LG ToflixGamer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Du suchst einen CPU-Kühler, nicht wahr? Für ein kleines Gehäuse, ahne ich?
Also etwas billiges mit 92mm Lüfter wird das werden:

55,-€ https://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-u9s-a1196609.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
40,-€ https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-atlas-84000000124-a1302535.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
30,-€ https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-90-100700725-a1209685.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
23,-€ https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-sella-2011-84000000089-a881072.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
20,-€ https://geizhals.de/raijintek-aidos-0p105246-a979291.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
19,-€ https://geizhals.de/scythe-tatsumi-scttm-1000b-a1101902.html?hloc=de
15,-€ https://geizhals.de/raijintek-rhea-0r100005-a1074191.html?hloc=de
14,-€ https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-hyper-tx3-evo-rr-tx3e-22pk-r1-a684740.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## ElGantho (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du suchst einen CPU-Kühler, nicht wahr? Für ein kleines Gehäuse, ahne ich?
> Also etwas billiges mit 92mm Lüfter wird das werden:
> 
> 55,-€ https://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-u9s-a1196609.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> ...



Passen in die Medion Gehäuse nur Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter?
Wenn nicht bekommt man für 55€ doch auch nen größeren und damit bestimmt auch leiseren Kühler oder?
Zum Beispiel nen Brocken Eco


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Welches Gehäuse ist es denn?

https://www.google.de/search?q=medion+gehäuse


----------



## ToflixGamer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

So, melde mich zurück.

Habe eben mal 2 Bilder gemacht, damit ihr eine Vorstellung habt, was für ein Gehäuse ich habe... auf dem aktuellen CPU-Kühler ist noch ein... na ja, ich würds Plastik-Trichter nennen, der die Luft zum Mesh in der Gehäusewand führt... weiß jetzt nicht, ob das direkt super sinnvoll ist, aber da ist schon noch einiges an Platz, damit was reingeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Das ist dieses Gehäuse:
https://geizhals.de/microstar-professional-i51000-a880855.html

Angegeben mit 180mm Breite, was mir etwas viel vorkommen, miss doch mal die Breite und mach ein Foto von der Rückseite. Passt hinten ein 120mm Lüfter?
Du wolltest es so billig wie möglich, der 14,-€ Kühler reicht völlig aus. Wenn wir als von einem etwas breiterem Gehäuse ausgehen, wäre das hier die erste Wahl:
140 mm höhe https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-ben-nevis-84000000119-a1211188.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
150 mm höhe https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Mach bitte auch ein Foto ohne Seitenwand, damit man das Mainboard sehen kann.


----------



## ToflixGamer (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

So, nun hat sich die CPU grad auf gut 80°C erhitzt, weil ich nur Dragon Age gestartet hab... Auflagefläche zu gering oder hab ich durch das Abmachen die Wärmeleitpaste quasi mit abgenommen? 

Ich hab hier in der Stadt n relativ kleinen PC-Laden... vielleicht hat der ja einen der CPU-Lüfter, wenn ich's ausgemessen hab. 

EDIT: Ok, der Computerladen hat nur bis 13:00 Uhr offen... hab leider kein Auto da, somit hat sich das Zocken übers WE wohl erstmal erledigt...


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich hab hier in der Stadt n relativ kleinen PC-Laden... vielleicht hat der ja einen der CPU-Lüfter, wenn ich's ausgemessen hab.


Der schon vorgeschlagene Alpenföhn sollte passen:


EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
ist relativ günstig und reicht für deinen i5 dicke aus

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*



> "Standard-Lüfter"


Arrrrggghhhh, ein Lüfter ist und bleibt das komische Ding mit den drehenden Flügeln. Den Rest bzw. das gesamte Konstrukt nennt sich aber Kühler. Generell würde dort ein EKL Sella oder Coolermaster Hyper TX 3 reichen wenn die Gehäusebelüftung funktioniert


----------



## ToflixGamer (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

So, alles ausgemessen...

Das Gehäuse selbst liegt bei gut 20 Zentimetern, also 200 Millimetern... vom Mainboard bis zum Gehäuserand sind es dann dezent mehr als 160mm, ich würd da eher auf 150mm schätzen, damit man auf der sicheren Seite ist.

Ich hab jetzt mal den "Plastik-Hut" abgemacht, mal sehen, ob's dadurch besser wird.

Noch ne Frage... beim alten Kühler unten sind die "Plastiknasen" abgebrochen, die das Ding auf dem Mainboard halten. Ist das bei allen Kühlern/Lüftern so, dass dort unten relativ dünnes Plastik verbaut ist oder nur bei den Boxed-Kühlern?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Diese Push Pins findet man auch auf günstigen CPU Kühlern aus dem Retail Markt. Nicht jeder braucht High End und / oder scheut den Boardausbau weil Loch im Mainboardtray vorhanden ist


----------



## ToflixGamer (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Leider scheinen die nicht viel auszuhalten, oder hab ich mich gestern einfach dämlich angestellt?


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Leider scheinen die nicht viel auszuhalten, oder hab ich mich gestern einfach dämlich angestellt?


Vielleicht auch beides Aber nun ist das Kind ja eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Mit den schon genannten Freezern wird die CPU allerdings besser und auch leiser gekühlt...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

In den ganzen Jahren wo es die gibt war es mir 2 x passiert das ein Push Pin wirklich unbrauchbar wurde. Ich habe hier noch Kühler liegen die mehr als ein Dutzend von Montagen klaglos überstanden haben


----------



## ToflixGamer (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Ah, danke...

Ich denk, sofern es mein Geldbeutel hergibt, hol ich mir direkt ein neues Gehäuse dazu... dann hab ich wenigstens die Platzprobleme nicht mehr und brech mir nicht meine Finger beim Montieren.

Was haltet ihr vom Brocken 2?


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Brocken 2?


Ist für deine CPU fast überdimensioniert. Hab ihn selbst auf meinem i7 und bin sehr zufrieden. Für deine CPU reicht ein Kühler bis 25 Taler jedoch dicke aus. Was soll denn das neue Gehäuse kosten dürfen, irgendwelche besonderen Anforderungen (Kabelmanagement/Staubfilter/Sichtfenster...)?

Gruß


----------



## ToflixGamer (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Ich hab mich eh schon fast entschieden, welches es werden wird. Ich denk, dass ich mir das Fractal Design Define R5 hol. Wenn schon, dann gleich was ordentliches.


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eh schon fast entschieden, welches es werden wird. Ich denk, dass ich mir das Fractal Design Define R5 hol. Wenn schon, dann gleich was ordentliches.


Gute Wahl, dann viel Spaß damit

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Na jut, Gehäuse ist halt Geschmackssache ich bin da eher Oldschool


----------



## ToflixGamer (1. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

Wie du bereits sagtest, ist das Gehäuse Geschmackssache. 

Die Entscheidung fällt bei mir zwischen dem Define R5 und dem Thermaltake F51, was mir fast noch n Ticken besser gefällt. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ToflixGamer (4. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Lüfter gesucht!*

So, CPU-Lüfter ist da, Gehäuse lässt noch auf sich warten... (Amazon sagt "Samstag"...). Der Kühler oben ist ganz leicht verbogen, aber darüber seh ich hinweg, denn das krieg ich selber wieder hin. Muss nur noch auf das Gehäuse warten und dann wird's alles eingebaut.


----------

